
The Myth of SaaS Ownership - julionc
http://lesseverything.com/blog/archives/2016/04/07/the-myth-of-sass-ownership/
======
porter
There is no myth. I'm not sure why anyone would think starting a company would
be passive for very long. Even if you're successful and generate revenue, hire
employees, and take market share, someone still has to provide leadership. And
even if you manage to become some sort of absentee shareholder and the company
is run by others, you still will be worried all the time about the golden
goose turning to crap.

~~~
brianwawok
There are 100 podcasts about passive income. Do X then sit on a beach and cash
checks. Total scam but people want to believe. When told what you want to
hear, some people will listen.

